# VirtualBox & minicom



## Radhad (29. August 2008)

Ich versuche von einer VM unter VirtualBox die Debug-Ausgaben über den COM Port auszulesen, allerdings will das bei mir partout nicht laufen. Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo das vernünftig beschrieben wird oder kann mir das kurz erläutern? Bei Google habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Auf der VirtualBox Webseite wurde das Thema leider nicht abschließen beantwortet 


Gruß Radhad


----------

